# Using Lexan as a "Bottomless Pit" you can walk over



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

With our Haunt theme basing itself off of common Phobias - obviously one of the most important fears that people have is that of the Fear of Heights. So, doing some research I've found that "Lexan" is the most likely material I would use if I'm looking into creating the "bottomless pit" effect while allowing the guests to walk directly over it. Does anybody have any experience with this? How thick would it have to be in order to make this completely safe for my guests? Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I set up a haunt when I was younger in my parents barn that used lexan or actually plexi glass, basically the same stuff, just formulated differently. We used a 24x24 cut out with 1/2 inch plexi and had rats under it with a light that turned on when the patrons crawled across that area (lowered ceiling height). Anyway, I am sure it wasn't up to code with a teenager jumping on it, but if you want details on what thickness to use and weights etc, there is a place here in Cleveland called House of Plastics. They can custom cut the exact size of lexan or plexi or whatever it is you are looking for. Calling them up and asking your question may be helpful. As I am not endorsing them, I am not listing their phone number or address, but just google them and you can find what you need if you like.

What you need though is a 2 way mirror style of lexan or plexi if they have it. If not, then mirror film applied to the back, but likely the 2 way mirror exists at the house of plastics. Clear lexan will not do the trick for you without the mirrored effect behind.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Lexan and Plexiglass/acrylic are two very different materials.
Lexan tends to be more flexible and duable, but it yellows with prolonged UV exposure/sunlight.
As far as thickness goes, it depends upon the length and width of your panel. The bigger it is the more it will flex, so if you don't want or can't have the material bending/sagging you will need to have fairly thick (and expensive) material. The "Glass" (Lexan) at hockey games tends to be about 1' thickness and it is fairy good sized panels, typically about 4' x 6', and it flexes quite a bit when hit by a puck or a body or two. For no flexing with a panel that size you would probably need something in the range of 3" or more to take a human's weight. If you are going to have crowds of people on it at the same time, it would need to be even thicker. All of this is based upon the sheet or panel ONLY being supported at the perimeter/edges.
You may find that having a creaky, unstable (in appearance) foot bridge across the pit will work better for you. Beyond that you might consider doing one of those paintings that looks like a real pit from a set viewing point. You see them occasionally in the news as sidewalk or street-paintings. http://www.google.com/search?q=real...6m1AcbvoATywoFI&ved=0CCcQsAQ&biw=1213&bih=499


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I've always wanted to do something like this but found the cost prohibitive as both the plexiglass and the two way mirrors are very (let me repeat VERY) expensive here. I was planning to go with the bridge idea and just have black floor with a smallish panel that looked like it was a hole in the bridge. Still want to do it but won't be this year.


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the input! I'm looking further into it. Plexiglass is the better solution, huh?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

"Plexiglass" = acrylic plastic, "Lexan" = polycarbonate plastic. Lexan is generally regarded as more durable, "bulletproof", and tougher plastic, though it's also more expensive. Plexiglass can break or crack in certain conditions, but is a bit cheaper.

http://www.plasticgenius.com/2011/08/plexiglass-vs-lexan-matchup.html

As far as the pit and people walking on it, I think several things would come into play. To generate the most 'fear' you'd want a big 'pit'. To have a big pit, you need a big sheet of plastic and to support people walking on it, it needs to be thick. Big and thick then add up to $$$$. Plus with foot traffic, the plastic will get scratched - likely in fairly short order - especially if you have a kid come through who is bent on destroying everything. One person, a small rock in a sneaker, and a little shuffling of the feet could damage the thing pretty easily.

Another alternative might be laminated/tempered safety glass, but again, big, thick and expensive.

A couple options for the plastic would be the bridge, as mentioned above. This removes the foot traffic and structural requirement from the plastic itself, so allows you to use thinner less expensive sheets. And will help preserve it from wear much longer. Another option might be a pit with a railing around it, so people can look over and get a sense of vertigo. Might make the railing loose or let it swing in 6 inches or so, if a person were to lean on it. That would enhance the fear of falling.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Plexiglass is a good bit more brittle, and, like the Lexan, it would take a very large sheet, oversized in fact, and it would have to be VERY thick to support one person at a time.
If you happen to be filthy rich, then doing something like this might be affordable, but we;re talking about many thousands of dollars just for the plastic alone. With the cost of petroleum going up it means the cost of materials like acrylic or Lexan will get more and more expensive too.


----------

